
Regulators may punish Deutsche Bank for its Jeffrey Epstein ties - AndrewBissell
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/02/business/jeffrey-epstein-deutsche-bank.html
======
AndrewBissell
Most interesting part is the last two paragraphs:

"While Mr. Epstein was a client of Deutsche Bank, his main business was
Southern Trust Company, which generated more than $250 million in revenues
during its existence, according to public records. Mr. Epstein created the
company in 2013 and told government officials in the Virgin Islands that it
was involved in DNA analysis and research.

Ms. George, in her civil forfeiture lawsuit, contends that Southern Trust was
not in the business it claimed to be and that Mr. Epstein misled government
officials in order to win a lucrative tax break. She told The New York Times
in March that her office had not yet determined the kind of business Southern
Trust was in."

~~~
pphysch
What is Definitely Not Money Laundering For Sex Trafficking?

------
bobcostas55
A darkly comical commentary on the state of justice right now: none of the
child rapists will face any consequences (well, except for Epstein, though he
did get away with it for decades), but the _bank regulator_ takes the
accounting issues very seriously!

~~~
creaghpatr
As Matt Levine always says, [at least] everything is securities fraud.

~~~
fennecfoxen
Bank and securities fraud are accompanied by detailed records, a fact which
tends to make it a lot easier to demonstrate that something illegal happened.

------
osrec
The amount of smoke and mirrors surrounding this entire case is incredible.
It's sort of happening out in the open, with even the president seemingly
involved to some degree, yet all details are conveniently hidden away. I'm
expecting a somewhat chilling documentary 20 years from now on the subject.

~~~
medhir
Netflix recently released a documentary describing the survivors’ stories.
[https://www.netflix.com/title/80224905](https://www.netflix.com/title/80224905)

~~~
bobwernstein
it did nothing about the smoke and mirrors op is talking about. It revealed
nothing on that front.

------
empath75
Nobody has ever satisfactory explained where Epstein got all this money to
begin with. He seems to have been running some sort of blackmail operation
ensnaring wealthy people into criminal activity and videotaping them or
otherwise recording it.

His first job was as a math teacher at a _girl's school_ run by the current
Attorney General's father, and he seems to have leveraged that somehow into an
investment job through one of the parents at the school, despite having no
qualifications for that kind of work.

It seems worth noting that he went from working with young girls to sex
trafficking them, and that the man who supposedly was going to get to the
bottom of his murder is the son of the man who first gave him access to young
girls.

~~~
stickfigure
His life has been under a microscope. If there was a smoking gun to be found,
it would have been found. Nobody's opsec is that good, especially with number
of people involved in the kind of conspiracy you describe.

~~~
arminiusreturns
They've been covered up, and the few reporters doing a deep dive are ignored
and relegated to small corners of the internet. Whitney Webb being one of
those.

------
sudoaza
Deutsche Bank doesn't let any dark business go by without a bite

~~~
Traster
Do you think anyone thought "If its this easy for me to launder money through
DB, I wonder how easy it is for other people" and the corollary "What happens
when the government realises every idiot and his dealer was using DB to
launder money".

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
>Mr. Epstein created the company in 2013 and told government officials in the
Virgin Islands that it was involved in DNA analysis and research.

This almost seems like he was acknowledging in a "wink-wink" manner the sexual
nature of what was really happening.

DNA analysis and research requires a lot of talent and infrastructure and
putting it on an remote island is not the best idea.

But calling engaging in sex "DNA analysis and research" is almost at the level
of what passes as a joke in middle school. This almost seems like an inside
joke between the Virgin Islands officials and Epstein about the true nature of
what was really going on.

~~~
ta17711771
It's very common for the elite to openly reference what they're doing, crime-
wise, because 1) It's easy to hide in plain sight, and 2) Who's going to stop
them, you? Epstein's probably on an island right now.

~~~
save_ferris
It’s pretty well established that he’s dead.

~~~
pepsithrowaway
Oh really. And do you have a source for that? How do you explain the strange
happenings where he was being held? :}

------
mD5pPxMcS6fVWKE
Poor DB ... is there a crime they have not committed?

